# Young and married



## MrP.Bodybig

I would like to see a forum for young married couples. Like me and my wife, we are 25 and not that we don't appreciate sound advice from couples with exprence or to give it to them. it would just be nice to have a forum for younger people.:smthumbup:


----------



## Blanca

im 27....is that too old? young people are clueless. you'd be wiser to stick to taking advice from those that have been through the tough times.


----------



## MrP.Bodybig

It's not just about advice. and no 27 isn't old


----------



## fianceofangler

Blanca said:


> young people are clueless.


I seek out internet to have an outsider's view of my situation.

Young people are comfortable online and being public to an extent. For instance I get snarky comments when my age is public, when it is not public -the tone changes. I do not want to hide my age. 

I can easily sugar coat my profile to present a situation in my favor. All of a sudden I could be the lady down the street who has been married decades or divorced in past, but I am not and you should know that before posting. 

I seek objective advice and as soon as people know my age they become super subjective.


----------

